# Florida Budo Tomonokai



## okinawagojuryu (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello , my name is David Somers , I am a co founder of The Florida Budo Tomonokai , or The FL Martial Ways Friendship Association . We are a group of Yudansha that come together , for frienship , learning , & sharing . Our next gathering is on Aug 2 in Ocala , if anyone is interested in comming out , please contact me privately at okigojunofl@hotmail.com . 

David Somers
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9085


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Aug 18, 2003)

What about it ?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

It contains a review of the event and so would be of interest to anyone who found this thread of interest.

A future version of this software will contain true cross-posting, we are told!


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh Ok , I thought you didnt want me to cross post , or something .

David


----------

